# I've Got A Date!



## pirate_girl

Yup. It's been 6 years since I've actually gone out on an honest to goodness date with a man.
He's someone who is part of a construction crew who have been doing a massive renovation at the facility where I work.
For the last couple of months he's been stopping by and chatting with me on his way around the place- there is simply an attraction there.
He asked me for my number and said he'd like to call me sometime.
Sometime was this morning.
Dinner tonight. Woo hoo! LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Have fun


----------



## luvs

sweet! have u got butterflies yet~have a great nite. & of course, ur a female. thus, u know the usuals. a 'lil vino, maybe.


----------



## FrancSevin

Once again, you dim the hopes of half the guys here whilst at the same time reminding us of what a great gal you are.


Have a good time and,,,,,,,,,,, don't get arrested.


----------



## Doc

Congrats Lollie.  Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Enjoy it girl!!!!!


----------



## squerly

Have fun PG and be home by 10:00...


----------



## Kane

We expect a total debriefing, with all the juice, tomorrow by 9AM.


----------



## Fairygirl

Congratulations!!!! Have fun


----------



## muleman RIP

Hope it is a fun time. Better have an umbrella along.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Happy for you PG!!!


----------



## jimbo

Kane said:


> We expect a total debriefing, with all the juice, tomorrow by 9AM.


Perhaps total debriefing with all the juice is not exactly the correct wording in this instance.


----------



## Leni

Have a great time.  You deserve it.


----------



## tiredretired

Good for you.  Have fun.


----------



## loboloco

Have fun, Lollie.  Hope it turns out great for you.


----------



## pirate_girl

Joe is a very nice guy! 
Of course I already knew that, but going out with him was certainly interesting.. and different.
When he'd called me this morning, it took me by surprise. I thought sometime meant "in the future."
He said "you have today off correct?" I said yes.
He said " are you going to be hungry for say, spaghetti and meatballs?"
I told him I was always hungry for spaghetti and meatballs lol
So we met at a place in Celina and had a very nice meal and talked a lot.


He is 51 years old, has a son in his 20s and a 3 y/o grandson and a daughter (19) who still lives at home with him.
He lost his wife to ovarian cancer 5 years ago, so we had much to talk about there, about losing a spouse.
He hails from Kalida which is very near here- owns horses and is active in his church - St. Michael's.
He drives an orange Hummer and has been farming just about all his life with his Dad and brothers too.

It was a nice time.
So glad I got to know him better.
He is gentle, quietly funny and very intelligent.
He asked me if we could go out again, and I said sure.. why not?
He kissed me on the hand before we parted and said "thank you for saying yes".


He told me I was somewhat different than what I am when I am not at work.
Geez, maybe it's because I am more relaxed.. or it could have been the Chianti..



Awww, thank you all for the well wishes!
I really had a good time!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Glad ya had fun, PG! 

But... Orange Hummer...


----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah, I was surprised too.
Only vehicle I'd ever seen him in was a big white works van LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> Yeah, I was surprised too.
> Only vehicle I'd ever seen him in was a big white works van LOL


 LOL

But... orange Hummer? 

What kind of Hummer?


----------



## pirate_girl

It looks like this.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Oh no, it's a fake Hummer! 

Well, nevermind. I won't get into it in this thread. You had fun with someone that you can relate to. THAT'S what matters


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Oh no, it's a fake Hummer!
> 
> Well, nevermind. I won't get into it in this thread. You had fun with someone that you can relate to. THAT'S what matters



If you say so Rusty.
I don't know what you mean by fake hummer and why that's so funny.

You already got into this thread.

Yes, I had fun with someone I can relate to, and it mattered very much to me.


----------



## Kane

pirate_girl said:


> Yes, I had fun with someone I can relate to, and it mattered very much to me.


And that's all that matters.  Sleep well, pirate_girl.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you Kane.


----------



## FrancSevin

He sounds very nice Lollie.

good for you.


sleep well


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> He sounds very nice Lollie.
> 
> good for you.
> 
> 
> *sleep well*



Thank you.. noted and received.
You're a very wise friend, FrancSevin.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm glad that you had fun.  Everybody needs a little fun in their lives.


----------



## JEV

Soooooo...he's a _HUMMER_, huh? Does that make ya a little ??

Sorry, the devil made me do it. You certainly didn't expect me to be serious.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Really nice to hear you finally got "out of the office" and spent some time with a simpatico adult.  You deserve some
happy-time!! 

I'm betting all the single guys on here are just a bit saddened by this, however.  Even if they never would have met you IRL
while you were not dating they could at least dream!


----------



## 300 H and H

Hey,

At least he is a farmer!! Good stock I'd say....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## jimbo

Danang Sailor said:


> Really nice to hear you finally got "out of the office" and spent some time with a simpatico adult.  You deserve some
> happy-time!!
> 
> I'm betting all the single guys on here are just a bit saddened by this, however.  Even if they never would have met you IRL
> while you were not dating they could at least dream!


I know I am.


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> Really nice to hear you finally got "out of the office" and spent some time with a simpatico adult.  You deserve some
> happy-time!!
> 
> I'm betting all the single guys on here are just a bit saddened by this, however.  Even if they never would have met you IRL
> while you were not dating they could at least dream!



Thank you Popeye.
I seriously doubt all the single guys are saddened by my going on a date.
Besides, it's not like I am ever going to give it up for him, in that way or any other way.
Like I told my overly exuberant friend Josie about the date, "hold on there sister, it's not like I am engaged or heading for the altar!"

Iiiiiiiiii shall call the shots.
If we happen to go out again, we do.
If we don't.. well life goes on!


----------



## muleman RIP

Assertive little sister ain't ya!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Assertive little sister ain't ya!


You know it!


----------



## pirate_girl

Reminding myself never to lose my heart again to a man.
Two dates so far. Both spectacular and very nice.

So he calls me this morning (me being stupid thinking-- brunch and church again?)
No.
Tells me-- "hey, I've invited Jenna to the lake for the weekend for the  family bbq, just wanted to let you know. Can we still date?"
She is a 1st shift nurse.
Young(er) blonde and beautiful.
I'm not jealous or hurt.

Just feeling a little displaced.
Reminds me of a line-- 'why take a bus when you can fly' ..

Over it.. over him..
blahh...
Men have cooties!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Reminding myself never to lose my heart again to a man.
> Two dates so far. Both spectacular and very nice.
> 
> So he calls me this morning (me being stupid thinking-- brunch and church again?)
> No.
> Tells me-- "hey, I've invited Jenna to the lake for the weekend for the family bbq, just wanted to let you know. Can we still date?"
> She is a 1st shift nurse.
> Young(er) blonde and beautiful.
> I'm not jealous or hurt.
> 
> Just feeling a little displaced.
> Reminds me of a line-- 'why take a bus when you can fly' ..
> 
> Over it.. over him..
> blahh...
> Men have cooties!!!


 
Sorry to hear that lollie.

At least he is not stalking you.

Some men are dogs
The rest of us are pigs.

And yes we all have cooties.


----------



## luvs

glad u found he's a jagov sooner than later, lollie. the audacity.

dammit, yinz 2- now i gotta check blake's hair fer cooties. least it's pretty much shaved.


----------



## Kane

Well, Lollie, at least you don't have to worry about that "meeting the family" thing.  So no big loss.

I wonder what act of Congress it takes to get eHarmony to quit spamming me.  Never visited the site or ever dreamed of signing on (I'm happily married on towards 47 years) so how do they get you on their 'list'?  But every day without fail there are precisely "18 new women age 45-54" that are perfect fits and just dying to meet me.  All I need to do is log on and pick one out.  Like candy.  And there is no un-subscribe button, I guess because I'm not subscribed.  Can't get rid of 'em.

How about you, PG?  Are these dating sites for real?
.
.


----------



## muleman RIP

You should be able to block it at your email server. I usually just mark them spam but if they don't give up I block them. Or you can copy and paste email for folks who piss you off and sign them up!


----------



## pirate_girl

Kane said:


> Well, Lollie, at least you don't have to worry about that "meeting the family" thing.  So no big loss.
> 
> 
> 
> How about you, PG?  Are these dating sites for real?
> .
> .


I've met some men for dates through a couple of dating sites.
Disaster. One turned out to be married, another wound up fabricating on his profile in the looks department..
The End.


----------



## muleman RIP

Matchmaker, christian singles,etc. I think half of them come from the newspapers I read online. They always have those banner ads on the side. The same chick has been dying to meet me for at least 5 years on the one.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

PG I'm still amarried man there are several young woman i occasionaly chat with in a friendly way those gals are the same age as my oldest daughter. and i reminde my self and them of that we would never be more than friends. one of them even would rather cry on my shoulder rather than her own dad's so just because he invited the young blond over dosn't he's looking for a younger woman.also you have to remember that part of dating is to be able to play the field and get a feel for what you are looking for in a partner. don't wory i think you are still a hottie


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Reminding myself never to lose my heart again to a man.
> Two dates so far. Both spectacular and very nice.
> 
> So he calls me this morning (me being stupid thinking-- brunch and church again?)
> No.
> Tells me-- "hey, I've invited Jenna to the lake for the weekend for the  family bbq, just wanted to let you know. Can we still date?"
> She is a 1st shift nurse.
> Young(er) blonde and beautiful.
> I'm not jealous or hurt.
> 
> Just feeling a little displaced.
> Reminds me of a line-- 'why take a bus when you can fly' ..
> 
> Over it.. over him..
> blahh...
> Men have cooties!!!



Lollie, don't feel too bad.  It's quite clear this guy is suffering from Shiny New Toy Syndrome and is likely to toss the new
"toy" away and start looking for a new one ... if the hunt doesn't start _before_ he tosses the old one, as seems to have
happened here.

When all else fails, remember ... *we* love you!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Why thank you Don and Bob.

Got word today that the new toy got played with in the cabin at the lake.
She's bragging now that they 'did it' to all her friends via texts.

This is partially what I had to hear today as it spun through the channels at work.
Don't know why it's bugging me a little, but it is.
Especially when he told me 'do you mind if I am already beginning to think of you as mine?'
That was after 2 dates.

Joe The Worker appears to be Joe The Player.
Not that I ever had any notions of it going sexual between us, but come on!
Can we still date?
Answer: NO!


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Why thank you Don and Bob.
> 
> Got word today that the new toy got played with in the cabin at the lake.
> She's bragging now that they 'did it' to all her friends via texts.
> 
> This is partially what I had to hear today as it spun through the channels at work.
> Don't know why it's bugging me a little, but it is.
> Especially when he told me 'do you mind if I am already beginning to think of you as mine?'
> That was after 2 dates.
> 
> Joe The Worker appears to be Joe The Player.
> Not that I ever had any notions of it going sexual between us, but come on!
> *Can we still date?
> Answer: NO!*




'Nuff said.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

sorry to here about that it appears he is quite the man whore. glad i grew out of that stage. as for him i hope he is shooting blanks as he's getting pretty old to be starting a family or payng child support. my guess is the young blond is looking for a meal ticket funny how the newness of the older man wears off when he wants to take things serious.thats when the toy goes out to play and he finds himself dumped.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Joe The Worker appears to be Joe The Player.


Thank goodness you still have Joe the Baker around to make it all better.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Thank goodness you still have Joe the Baker around to make it all better.



I love ya Dough Boy.

Enough already.. before I get all sloppy and stuff.

Goodness sake!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

there you go PG couldn't ask fr a better meal ticket than that


----------



## Mama

What an ass.....you deserve much, much, much better.


----------



## pirate_girl

I love you guys.
I love you Mama.
It'll be alright.


----------



## luvs

maybe he'll get cooties where he'll have itches in his britches & can't scratch  in public from his toying w/ too many women~


----------



## pirate_girl

Wouldn't wish that on him Aubrey.
He can just move right along, and so will I.
No more talking to him, no more nothing.

Won't stand for the confusion or my emotions being fucked with.
Been there, done that.


----------



## pirate_girl

*THE END.*


----------

